# updates of my snake



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

im really happy with her, and have had n o problems since the mite infestation and repiratory infection. shes healthy as a horse.









































































_EDITED BY METTLE FOR PICTURE PLACEMENT FORMATTING TO AVOID SIDE-SCROLLING._


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome!









Glad to hear everything is goin' alright now and that she's happy and healthy. Congrats on bringing her about to a full recovery... She's also looking like she's getting to be a decent size now! Can't wait til my lil' boy puts on more weight. I figured he'd be bigger by now, but ah well, slow and steady I guess, haha.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Ya, she grows like a weed. I have had her on a steady rat feeding scheduale, feeding her every week. Recently i give her the odd baby guinea pig, than do not feed her for two weeks. I think i am going to keep her strictly on rats to keep her girth to length ratio in check, than when shes big i may start on small rabbit's.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've been doing much the same - rat every week. But my guy comes from a line that's been bred to stay smaller, so I guess that could explain it, haha. He's third gen cbb and all the known lengths of males in his line have been far below rtb averages. Which is kind of what I wanted for manageability. BUT. I wouldn't mind him getting there more quickly, haha.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol it is always very tempting getting your baby to its adult size, but i figure i my as well enjoy her while shes still a baby with baby shits. Ya i want her to reach a total length of no more than 8 feet thats getting big for me, im sure with a proper feeding scheduale that will not be hard too do. How long have you had your little guy? any pics?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've had him for about... 8.5 months I guess? Sounds about right. I got him at the end of May '07 and he was about a month old at that point. Born in April. I don't have any recent pics handy right now. But I'm hoping to snap some next week. Just fed them last night (Tuesday is feeding night - I watch LA Ink and they eat rats). So no handling/bugging for a few days generally after eating. I like that arrangement though because during the week I don't tend to have a lot of time to take them out anyway. It's just water changes and on Tuesdays the feeding. But on the weekend is typical handling time. So by then they're all digested and good to go, heh.

I'll try and get some shots this weekend and post them contrasting the ones I took last June.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Mines about a year old.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

brining back an old post but do either of you (mettle or TT) have any updates on your boas?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

she's pretty much the same, although i am trying to get rid of her due to the fact im moving to B.C to go treeplanting.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine's doing well. Due for a feeding tonight.

Timmy - Tree planting? Haha. I have friends that've done that. Good luck.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

what ezackly is tree planting? im pretty sure its tree planting lol but is it a job?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's an adventure. LOL.

Here's a link: http://www.summitreforestation.com/


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

it is a job, and apparently its the time of your life, 'm going with big bro and his buddy that have done it for 2 years.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like a fun time, Is it good money? how long are you gone?

not that this has offically moved







i will someone keep it revelent and im leave 2maro morning to go get my snake


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

4 months, awesome man what kinda snake are you getting?

ps, my brother made about 3000 every 2 weeks in his prime.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

24000 in 4 months aint bad at all!!!!!!! i will be getting a RTB most liely unless something else catches my eye im still kinda in the open


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

are they agressive snakes always liked the look of them and all my other snakes are getting old thinking of getting one of these.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

lewis said:


> are they agressive snakes always liked the look of them and all my other snakes are getting old thinking of getting one of these.


*no they are not agressive AT ALL!!! *they are are just giant teddy bears IMO. Red Tail Boas do get pretty big im now sure if you know that


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Any snake has the possibility of being aggressive. And there are definitely some RTBs out there that have a mean streak to them. I've seen pics of ppl who have ones that never back down. But, on the whole, they do tend to be fairly docile given the proper respect and care.


----------

